# 0 Kelvin 5.0



## freaksavior (Feb 7, 2010)

Red and Black themed once again as 4.0 was but we are going with MATX setup this time.

EVGA X58 Micro
I7 920 D0
6gb Crucial DDR3 1066
4870x2 atm
NZXT Rogue
All Cables will be sleeved in red and black.

Pics of board, and pics of case coming soon.

Plans.

Remove the pos plastic top from the case and put meshed aluminum. 
make some heat spreaders (idea, not sure if im going to do it)
5 x white/red 120 mm fans
RED led's galore (i hope)


A question for someone.

I picked up 1/4th heat shrink from frys today and i was testing on some extra wire i had laying around. When i put the sleeve around the cable, then the shrink, it didn't fit snug  is 1/4 the wrong size? if it is, what do i need? i found 3:1 1/4th is that what i need? i think i got 2:1


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2010)

Nobody Knows on the sleeving!


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 8, 2010)

You're not going for the MDCP-X sleeving? Then check out NZXT's new sleeved black cable extensions on Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rder=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+cable&x=0&y=0


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope, bought some already. i just need to know on heat shrink. Plus, Im going red and black, those are just black.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2010)

Small update with major setback. my case arrived but it being the wrong one so this is on hold.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 8, 2010)

well that blows


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes it does majorly.


----------



## craigbru (Feb 10, 2010)

Aha, a Rogue mod!  Excellent!  I'll be watching!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2010)

craigbru said:


> Aha, a Rogue mod!  Excellent!  I'll be watching!



it won't be much unless some inspiration comes out of nowhere.

Case will be here friday, thats when my journey continues.

Just realized you had one  

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=147688


----------



## craigbru (Feb 10, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> it won't be much unless some inspiration comes out of nowhere.
> 
> Case will be here friday, thats when my journey continues.
> 
> ...



Haha, yes, I do have one.  Excellent research!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2010)

craigbru said:


> Haha, yes, I do have one.  Excellent research!



I was pretty pissed yesterday when UPS showed up with the wrong case. 

Im not really sure what all im going to do with it since i haven't really seen this case before. it just fits what i want it for.


----------



## craigbru (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, the case is pretty solid, although on the large side for mATX.  You may not have much for plans now, but you will definitely have the room to get creative if you want to.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like what you did with the fan controller. How hard was that?


----------



## craigbru (Feb 10, 2010)

It wasn't that difficult.  I pulled the aluminum panel off the front of the controller, and used it as a template.  The most critical part was in ensuring the holes were drilled correctly.  Once drilled, the controller was set in place and clearances were checked.  There was some of the case behind the front face that had to be cut away to accommodate the controllers heatsinks and connections.  I just took my time, and checked clearances every chance I got.  Everything lined up nicely in the end.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2010)

I may steal that idea from you. i like it


----------



## craigbru (Feb 10, 2010)

Go for it man!  If you need further help, you know how to find me.  (Either here or at Losias.)


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2010)

will the door still fit with the fan controller modded like that?


----------



## craigbru (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, the door fits with no interference at all.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2010)

is 1/4" the right heat shrink size for the 1/8" sleeve? 

Also, would i be better off buying http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...PCI_EPS_Connector_Pins_-_Female_-_4_Pack.html to make my cables shorter, or just cut and solder?


----------



## craigbru (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, 1/4" usually has a 2/1, or 3/1 shrink ratio which works well with 1/8" sleeving.  If the wire to be covered is very small, then sometimes you can get away with 1/8" shrink, but it's not always the case.

I used those pins with a crimp tool, and it worked well.  Cutting and soldering works well too, so it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 10, 2010)

Rogue mod, gotta watch it


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2010)

I cannot seem to find the Zalman and the psu modding kit in stock at the same place. 

@ Craig

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=1681270&postcount=54

That doesn't explain how you got it to fit...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2010)

And ordering from 2 places sucks obviously...

I'm getting a new case this weekend, so I might keep the Rogue for some modding


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes it does. Newegg wants $37 + 6 shipping for the black one and $36 + free shipping on silver. Directron has the modding kit though which is local.


----------



## craigbru (Feb 11, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> I cannot seem to find the Zalman and the psu modding kit in stock at the same place.
> 
> @ Craig
> 
> ...



Huh, maybe I didn't get pictures of the area behind the controller...  

I won't have time until Monday, but if you are a little patient, I can pull the controller off and show you the area behind there.  (The case is disassembled as I'm not using it now...)


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2010)

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=1681279&postcount=55 

your next post was that, but im not real sure how you got it, the picture didn't really help.

Are your nobs silver? or black?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You're not going for the MDCP-X sleeving? Then check out NZXT's new sleeved black cable extensions on Newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rder=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+cable&x=0&y=0



Wow, i need to get me some of those NZXT Cables


----------



## craigbru (Feb 11, 2010)

The knobs are black...

Okay, I found a few pics that maybe show a little more detail.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmm, I think that's do-able


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got a e-mail from ppcs staff that they will have those nzxt cables next week


----------



## craigbru (Feb 11, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Hmmm, I think that's do-able



Yes, it's a little hard to make out, but the only holes made were for the fan connections.  I made square holes, but a regular round hole would work just fine.  The heatsinks sit right outside the frame, so no cutting is needed there.  I also had to drill the holes in the controller PCB for mounting, but that was relatively simple.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks man, just ordered the rest of what i need. Im going to be hittin ya up on PM when i get ready to do this.


----------



## craigbru (Feb 11, 2010)

Excellent.  I look forward to it.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2010)

Got the case in yesterday, So far i love it, its very roomy. 

here are some pics to compliment it. 

I received my cables in today, so im going to start sleeving those, red and black 

I didn't feel like getting out my 40D, you will have to suffer with iphone pics, sorry guys. 


















There is the HDD LED cable and its SO long, i hate it, im going to have to cut it...

The hard drive rack you can remove, and i do like that. 

using a DA 800 Silver stone, the psu is a tad long not giving me much room, I may have to use the extension that came with the case. 

more pics to come


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 13, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Got the case in yesterday, So far i love it, its very roomy.
> 
> here are some pics to compliment it.
> 
> ...



All bays can be removed


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 15, 2010)

I do apologize for no updates, i've ran over 100 fever for 3 days.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 15, 2010)

small update. Sleeved more cables, but I am really dissatisfied with it, although its going to be impossible to hide cables


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

So it being a month since i've actually done anything, here are three lovely pics from my iphone.
































I don't think i cut deep enough on the case. So the fan controller doesn't fit. 

also, replaced the pos plexi glass and used mesh instead


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2010)

Nobody what? There's 20 mins between those posts :S

Either way, seems like you're getting somewhere. Need moar pics


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

it was a day  but im not sure what i need to do on the cutting.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2010)

12 hours, sorry (didn't read AM/PM)

and ehm.. cut more!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

I cut about 1 cm off each end. Now it slides in perfect. Im trying to get a way to cut holes for the LED lights, i don't wanna cut deeper into the case.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

GOT IT 

here are some pics


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice, you intend to cover the PCB with anything?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

Actually, already did use some insulation so it doesn't run up against the case and short. 

Found one issue though after all the cutting and holes and all that crap...

The front panel acrylic strips would be literally right next to the knobs. Im going to have to move it which means cutting out my holes. I spent a good 2 hours on those


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

Now i gotta fix my front panel


----------



## craigbru (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks good so far man.  Now comes the tricky part... getting the holes in the front panel lined up.  Measure about 4 times before you commit to the drill.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

craigbru said:


> Looks good so far man.  Now comes the tricky part... getting the holes in the front panel lined up.  Measure about 4 times before you commit to the drill.



I did, and i still got it wrong 

but i got it sorted out with it still looking good. here are some pics 

Used my 40D this time, not my iphone, so enjoy the greatness of my photography 

Burr

















On the second picture. I have no way of mounting it with screws unless i drill through the pcb. 

My dad suggested i make it a slot in the pcb and then a hole in the case and do it that way.

Would i be better doing it like that, or using JB weld and permanently putting it in place?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 17, 2010)

why are you diss satisfied with the sleeve?? the only rel issue I see is to much heatshrink you should only need a small amount but all shrink nd sleeve is different. I like the fan controller.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> why are you diss satisfied with the sleeve?? the only rel issue I see is to much heatshrink you should only need a small amount but all shrink nd sleeve is different. I like the fan controller.



Because I like making my computer wires nearly invisible  and I can't do that with this case. 

I need to figure out a way to mount the fan controller now. Drill a hole in the blank part of the pcb and a hole in the case, or glue it in with jb weld


----------



## craigbru (Mar 18, 2010)

I drilled through the PCB on mine and didn't have any issues.  It was on the outer edge, and there were no active traces there.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2010)

I went ahead and J-B cold welded it. That stuffs STRONG so its not moving. It looks pretty good. 

I need to sleeve some more cables, and RMA my board since its a pos.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to get my hands on some of that J-B stuff.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 19, 2010)

Its super cheap here in the us. about $5


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah but knowing US brands, there's no way to tell what the same thing is in a European store...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 19, 2010)

http://jbweld.net/dealer/index.php


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2010)

Well coming to relize the x58 chipset gets incredible hot, im going to mod a x48 chipset heatsink to fit on the x58. Hopefully it goes well, if not, i lost nothing. Check back monday for pics of the mod. board goes out monday for rma so i can't actually show temps untill it gets back.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 31, 2010)

Almost done with cables.


----------



## craigbru (Mar 31, 2010)

The cables are looking good man.  I love the color combination.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

I think the black should stand out a little more, otherwise a good lookin' mod so far.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2010)

wheres the heatsink mod?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 1, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> wheres the heatsink mod?



I drilled the holes  slightly off but it still fits. 






is the "EVGA X58 SLI" the x58 chipset?


----------



## bitemarks666 (Apr 1, 2010)

correct the other HS in the bottom right is the ICH10R


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 4, 2010)

Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My fan controller doesn't turn on AHHH

this fricken sucks. I need this controller to work. 

damnit. 

if anybody wants to donate a Zalman controller to me i'd greatly appreciate it.

edit:









How do i fix this?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 5, 2010)

Im all finished. Got everything sleeved. the holes cut, fan controller mounted and fixed (except for one led) and everything is coooooll. 

time to oc.


----------

